# fur prices MN/ND?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

does anyone know what prices will be like for the year? i'm mainly asking about ****, beaver, rats, and fox.


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

i ve spent the last hour looking on the internet for the projected prices, cant find a thing. i hope somebody posts something.


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

i ve spent the last hour looking on the internet for the projected prices, cant find a thing. i hope somebody posts something.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

nothing worth squat  **** and coyote vertually worthless


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

i believe ya, as that is what i m hearing, but have u found anything in a magazine or on the web


----------

